# Puppy Constipation



## hollybari (Oct 21, 2009)

Our 4 mo old lab puppy has a problem with constipation. The vet has ruled out a blockage. She eats Iams Puppy and it is still being softened with LOTS of water. Vegetable oil added to her food does not help. We tried canned pumpkin, but she won't eat it. Is there a food with more fiber available that still has the appropriate nutrition? Any other ideas?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

hollybari said:


> Our 4 mo old lab puppy has a problem with constipation. The vet has ruled out a blockage. She eats Iams Puppy and it is still being softened with LOTS of water. Vegetable oil added to her food does not help. We tried canned pumpkin, but she won't eat it. Is there a food with more fiber available that still has the appropriate nutrition? Any other ideas?


Describe in more detail what you are calling constipation. Is this a recent thing or on-going? Can she not have a BM or just has difficulty getting it out? Are the stools large or small?


----------

